# Bank forcloses on Muscle Master leaving $8M in unpaid debt



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bank forcloses on Muscle Master leaving $8M in unpaid debt by Anthony Robert The end of the road is here for Muscle Master, after years of FDA letters, recalls, and poor business decisions, they???ve been forced into forclosure. In the months leading up to their financial downfall, they were still making orders from various manufacturers, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

